# Fall Photo Shoot



## binkies (Sep 26, 2007)

My sister is semi professional and she did a shoot with her dogs. Soooo I volunteered my kids and rabbits.


----------



## Sarah8000 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow they are beautiful! And your children are SO cute! :biggrin2:


----------



## Gordon (Sep 27, 2007)

Those are awesome!! Very cute.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 27, 2007)

I love FALL and I love bunnies! These are great pics! The kids are cute too!


----------



## undergunfire (Sep 27, 2007)

So lovely, binkies !


Your son so cute with his big smile :biggrin2:!


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Pictures!



Both the rabbits and kids look adorable! I love the background props. Looks like fall to me


----------



## Johncdn (Sep 28, 2007)

You have spoiled us. There better be Christmas pics...


----------



## binkies (Sep 28, 2007)

Why thank you! I'm sure I can arrange some Christmas pictures. She always does one for her dogs, so I can weasle in for my kids too.


----------



## Johncdn (Sep 29, 2007)

*binkies wrote: *


> Why thank you! I'm sure I can arrange some Christmas pictures. She always does one for her dogs, so I can weasle in for my kids too.


Best don't forget the bunnies...:running bunny


----------



## kathy5 (Sep 29, 2007)

:great::great::great:



thoes are GREAT!


----------

